# A decent night out



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Snatch It and I decided to head out yesterday and try to catch some bull reds. The first place we stopped at was too crowded so we went to the base of 3 mile bridge. Met up with BigBrandon and Zahiti. We had a bucket of live shrimp (thanks Jon) and I walked down the wall and cast netted some LY. Threw an LY out and within 15 minutes I had a nice fish on. I was using 12lb line and had some fun with this one. Another guy there was also hooked up and at one moment our fish wanted to dance and I had to do all I could to steer my fish away from his which just added to the fun...netting those fish around those rocks can be a pain in the a$$. I did my best to keep him out of the sand but he did manage to flop off the wall while I was dehooking him. (that's why there is some sand on him) You can see the rod I caught him on in the background..........a good ol' zebco!!!! Just kidding it was some other guys rod that just happened to be in the background! Fishe measured 36"










Daniel releasing the fish










I'm not sure if it was before my first or after but Zahiti (Michael) hooked into a nice red. This fish measured at 31". I also want to add that for a guy that just took up fishing.....he is doing pretty good! His band is pretty kick ass too!










Shortly after Daniel gets his first fish of the night. Again the fish flopped off the seawall and got some sand on him. It was quickly released.










I know what you guys are thinking.......where is Brandons fish.......well after playing with the roller on his 706 for a while....pouting in the corner....whining about how it wasn't fare (j/k).......he got him one too......and a nice one at 38"










It slowed down after that, I caught some BIG croaker, and 1 spec. It doesn't look it with my mits holding it but the trout was around 17"......and was released. Was there for fun, not meat this trip.










About and hour or so goes buy with nothing but some white trout and small croaker and then something plays with daniels line.......a gar......yeah it took a dirt bath too......but it's a gar and they can survive nuclear blasts!










Well one of the croaker went out on my heavier rod and it soaked for a while.......but it paid off with this nice specimen. Nice and bronze.......measured at around 37"










All in all it was a good night. We got drizzled on a little but other than that the weather got very nice! We called it a night at around 1130.

Before anybody gives me any grief about the sand on the fish.......don't. I know it harms the slime coat......and believe me we tried to keep them on the wall while dehooking them.......two just didn't want to work with us. The pictures took all of a few seconds totake b/c while one guy was fighting, another was netting, and another stood buy ready with camera so that as soon as that hook came out and we lifted the fish to release it,a quick pic was snapped and the fish was released. ALL FISH WERE RELEASED.

See you guys out there!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report Konz, looks like a pretty good night to me! Its twice as fun catching fish when you're not spending money on gas. That last red sure is pretty


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Great report Ray!!!! I wanted to go last night, but I just couldn't get away. Looks like I missed out :banghead :banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah i think that last red spent a little time in the river mouths before cruising into the bay.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (10/15/2009)*yeah i think that last red spent a little time in the river mouths before cruising into the bay.


Is that what bronzes them up like that? I've always wondered why some come out looking like a new penny


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Had a blast fishing with you guys, thanks for all the tips. Can't wait to tear em up again.

Another excitement of that day was before you got there, I had my medium pole in a sandspike (obviously not hammered in enough) because when I got a hit the sandspike came out of the sand and my rod was centimeters from going into the water, luckily a little part got caught on the concrete wall, that definitely would've made that trip way more expensive.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

You know, it is truly sad when the political police have everyone scared to post pictures for fear of scathing reviews of how they handled the fish.

Those fish looked just fine to me. Good job. If anyone says they were not handled OK, then that is their problem. You can't cure stupid.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *FenderBender (10/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (10/15/2009)*yeah i think that last red spent a little time in the river mouths before cruising into the bay.
> ...


That's what I've been told. I love it when they are bronze like that..........caught one out at the beach one time that was as white as the sand.......it's awesome how they do that. I've also been told that when you catch them and the trim on their tail is blue......that they've been eating crab.......again don't know if it's 100% true....just what I've been told.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like it was a fun night, thanks for sharing. I think it is time to chase some reds in the bay.


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

Man, Ya'll really had a good night. The pics are awesome. gonna go try it tonight @ 3 mile. Big red for the birthday girl!:letsparty


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey everybody I had a great time out there last night!! Got to meet some great people as always! One thing is for sure Ray. Brandon as the smoothest 706 rollerI have ever seen or heard60 second good LOL!!! What a bragger!! Just picking on you Brandon it was good meeting you!! Let's all hook up again soon and catch some more Reds. Ray that last pic of that stud Red is absolutley Beautiful that needs to go in a fishing magazine!!! P'cola Reds


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Good job Konz and crew!!! Those reds are pretty resilient as I've seen them still breathing hours after being landed and you're not going to mess up their slime coat. Your right about the coloration of the reds as they adapt to different environments. Good to hear you all hooked up too!!!

Deadeye


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

man what a great night.. ray dont forget the 2 i choked :banghead

oh daniel about died cuz ray was having a bunch of "gut feelings":sick about fish, but it just farts

man were gona get a saltlife sponsorship before this years out!!

cant wait to do it again guys


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Good fish guys. Looks like fun.



It's sad that you had to put a disclaimer on your fish handling procedures. I guess some people are too jealous that you'all out fished them from shore.



Alex


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Let's do it again tomorrow night (Friday) ???????????


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I will be there between 5 and 6 pm !!!!!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn that looks like a great evening


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey maybe we can start a red fishin get together? What do you think konz? That would be awesome! We got to get Ray some help on his gut feelings! BAD BAD BAD. LOL!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I am game, maybe if we had a regular crowd we could take the place over !!!!!! But just plan on not CATCHING CRAP tomorrow night while I am there ! :boo


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

the bluish tail i believe i from them coming from cleaner waters recently. I have they heard they have alot of blue when caught out of the stream mouths connecting to escambia river..


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Mind if I crash the party, I might be able to stop by for a couple hours after school. Have you guys been going to the Project Greenshores or GB end of 3MB?



I'll bring my castnet and try to contribute some bait to the group.



Alex


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Oops, disregard my question of where you are. I can tell from the background in the 3rd pic.



Alex


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Come on, the more the merrier.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

See you all there. I forgot earlier that I still have a frozen bluefish I've been saving up for shark fishing. I'll bring that to share.



It's awesome threads like this that make up for the :banghead that happens in some of the others.



Thanks,

Alex


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be there around 5


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Konz (10/15/2009)*I'll be there around 5


I'm disappointed in all three of you, Ray, Reed,and Brandon. What ever happened to the good ol' T-Pier???


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Konz (10/15/2009)*I'll be there around 5


I'm disappointed in all three of you, Ray, Reed,and Brandon. What ever happened to the good ol' T-Pier???


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

T-pier = bad things, too many people = too many problems..........as my daddy once said, "If you aint got nothing nice to say don't say anything at all", so I just stay away.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey guys, 15-25 mph North winds this evening, think I am going to back out.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hell ill definately be there with strong north winds, BALLOONS!!!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

wind can't stop me....I'm still going


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Post Konz. 

Thanks for sharing the pixs.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ray, just don't post picts of monster reds you catch tonight or I will be pissed that I didn't go out.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

reed, what else will you be doing tonite? I think you ought to go out there and give it the good PFF try.... Just wear a jacket, booties, socks, and one piece longjohns...... With the square flap in the back and everything!

Unless your appointment for a manicure got changed or something....


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the post and the report KONZ! Hope you all have fun tonight!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Where you guys at?


----------



## Jacbilt (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd say "yes" definitely a decent night. Would like to have a couple of nights like that.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

So far 1 red @ 40" and 1 gar @ 43"


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

So far 1 red @ 40" and 1 gar @ 43"


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dang Ray! Where in the world are fishing with all this wind tonight? 

Sounds like your having fun somewhere on the north side of the sound...Octagon Pier? or Bob Sikes maybe?? 

Jimmy


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Give Them He$% Ray I was Going to stop for a Short But Didn't think anyone was still going to show with the Winds, So I dropped the Tables off for tomorrow at The Oval Officeand went to the House BTW Happy BIRTHDAY RAY ,, May not be able to post it Tomorrow!!! Hope you Have a Good One Buddy!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Good job R:takephotoGood job R


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Konz, Zehita, CCC, Way to go!!!! Great story! Konz, You and CCC just took ownership of Three Mile Bridge, with great posts bookending the bridge!! You probably saw Harley down there and heard of his 41 incher! Ha!! Way to go!! 

How do you get them up from the rocks and back in over those rocks?

You own those stud Reds, unless Glastronix has something to say about it, HA!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Todd, CCC hasn't caught a [email protected] thing, that was all RAY !!!!!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I use a pier net that I toss out past the rocks......then when releasing I bring the red to deeper water about 20' down the wall....and release.

You guys missed out on a decent night last night!

And yes I heard about the 41" red........somehow it kept growing though with every red we caught. We caught a 41 and his became a 42....lol


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

That was an awsome night. And you didn't ever have to go to Spain for the running of the bulls!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *todd in the bay (10/17/2009)*Konz, Zehita, CCC, Way to go!!!! Great story! Konz, You and CCC just took ownership of Three Mile Bridge, with great posts bookending the bridge!! You probably saw Harley down there and heard of his 41 incher! Ha!! Way to go!!
> 
> How do you get them up from the rocks and back in over those rocks?
> 
> You own those stud Reds, unless Glastronix has something to say about it, HA!


me ray n zahiti have officially claimed that spot


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (10/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *todd in the bay (10/17/2009)*Konz, Zehita, CCC, Way to go!!!! Great story! Konz, You and CCC just took ownership of Three Mile Bridge, with great posts bookending the bridge!! You probably saw Harley down there and heard of his 41 incher! Ha!! Way to go!!
> ...


 Hold on Big Boy!!! I had a little to do with that post!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ok daniel ill give ya a small space out there :shedevil


----------

